
A US federal court finds suspicionless searches of phones at the border illegal - OrgNet
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/12/federal-court-suspicionless-searches-illegal/
======
sm4rk0
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21517722](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21517722)

